
Kansas's Conversion into Brownbackistan, and Its Failure - mooreds
http://www.bradford-delong.com/2016/07/monday-smackdown-kansas-experiment-in-right-wing-economics-is-still-failing-miserably.html
======
blanka-herono
When I was a teenager in Kansas, my boss in the boat store where I worked had
a saying:

"Kansas is a good place to say you are from."

It took a while for me to understand the pun, but even this saying is no
longer true. Now it should be:

"Better to have never lived in Kansas at all."

Wichita, in particular, has been pushing an "innovation economy" and trying to
attract entrepreneurs like it used to have (Bill Lear, the Carney brothers,
Beech, Clyde Cessna). But the reality is that Wichita is on a cultural as well
as an economic downturn (along with the rest of Kansas):

[http://www.kansas.com/news/business/article36236142.html](http://www.kansas.com/news/business/article36236142.html)

